# Colder plugs (ngks' specifically) bcpr7es?



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Will these plugs work- I tried to get the retards at discount to help me, but they are as retarded as me We looked up a colder plug and when I was reading Mikes garage about my nx1600- I remember him writing that the higher the number for the ngks-- the colder it is. Is this correct- will this plug (bcpr7es) work properly or does anyone have any suggestions? The guy there had suggested going with bcpr5e-11s but I swear I read that it was the higher the number the colder the plug with ngk's. Im pretty sure 5s are hotter though- thats how I detonated my motor in my nx with nitrous


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Will these plugs work- I tried to get the retards at discount to help me, but they are as retarded as me We looked up a colder plug and when I was reading Mikes garage about my nx1600- I remember him writing that the higher the number for the ngks-- the colder it is. Is this correct- will this plug (bcpr7es) work properly or does anyone have any suggestions? The guy there had suggested going with bcpr5e-11s but I swear I read that it was the higher the number the colder the plug with ngk's. Im pretty sure 5s are hotter though- thats how I detonated my motor in my nx with nitrous


Remember the guy who posted about using the TT plugs? I'd go with that.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

was that on the z32 forum? I tried to do a search but all that came up was my last question- in which you replied- ask the parts guy---yeah, he was retarded The problem is that I still dont know that much about this car- Like what little parts I can switch too- etc etc etc


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> was that on the z32 forum? I tried to do a search but all that came up was my last question- in which you replied- ask the parts guy---yeah, he was retarded The problem is that I still dont know that much about this car- Like what little parts I can switch too- etc etc etc


You have to look for it , it's back on page 3 or whatever. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51710


Look at the last couple of replies.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

run the bcpr7-11. don't run the e type as it is too extended and the piston will hit it in the Z31. the 7 is the coldest that you want to run on a street/strip car as it will only have the very tip white and the rest black on the center electrode. for street use, stick with the 6. you will have to play with the gap and go all the way down to .024" with high boost. you probably want to use an MSD and good coil as well the VG has crappy ignition component life. replace the cap, rotor and wires often to get the best performace. the plugs will last 40k miles easy, the other parts you should change every 15-20k depending on how hard you beat on it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks Steve, I was wondering about that man- I knew that Mike was right and that damn Discount Employee was wrong


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I already know what youre talking about with the ignition problems- I have changed the cap and rotor twice and the spark plugs a few times from messing around with the ignition. I put an MSD in and I have bcpr6e-11 plugs gapped at .39. I was going to go one stage colder and run the 7s, If im running like 13 psi or so is that going to be o.k on the street? Basically the car is my daily driver.


----------

